# Scott Sector



## brokeoff

and go...


----------



## Tom Ilg




----------



## tailwalk

Cool, discounted meridians


----------



## TX_Brad

Following...Do we know when the Sectors are expected to be available for the public? I'd love to get my hand on some discounted Meridians.


----------



## jmrodandgun

That's a one thousand dollar fishy pole.


----------



## Camren

Super excited... Cant wait to buy on meridian on discount!!!


----------



## jsnipes

I read 8/8 on another thread. Meridian is my favorite rod...would buy one of these sight unseen as soon as available. I am a total sucker


----------



## Davo406

Do you order direct from Scott when the Meridians go on sale? What’s their typical discount?


----------



## sidelock

I assume they did their fair share of testing those stripping guides but putting an insert in a frame that flexes doesn't make much sense to me. It's hard to tell how the frame is constructed from the picture but I wonder how long or how much flexing it would take before they start popping out.


----------



## permitchaser

First I thought you where talking about sun glasses
Nevermind


----------



## jmrodandgun

sidelock said:


> I assume they did their fair share of testing those stripping guides but putting an insert in a frame that flexes doesn't make much sense to me. It's hard to tell how the frame is constructed from the picture but I wonder how long or how much flexing it would take before they start popping out.


There is nothing unique or special about a titanium guide with a ceramic insert. You can get one in your favorite flavor. Carbaloy. Aluminum Oxide. Alconite. NanoLite. Zirconia. Or the undisputed king of hard, Silicon Carbide.


----------



## sidelock

What's unique is that the frame appears to be a recoil frame opposed to a rigid one. This is the first time I've seen a ceramic insert in a recoil frame, perhaps I'm living in the stone age.


----------



## Tom Ilg

So, do we know that the Sector is replacing the Meridian, or is it going to compliment the Meridian, like Loomis' NRX and Asquith?

Update....I do see that the Trident website states that Scott is replacing the Meridian with the Sector.


----------



## R-Factor

I'm with many of you guys...the greatest news about the Sector isn't the Sector itself, but the fact that we should be seeing special pricing on Meridians soon 
I own 2 Meridians right now, but have been (not so) patiently waiting for this moment to come.


----------



## Tom Ilg

Okay, I suppose it's official. I just checked the Scott website this morning and the Sector has been added and the Meridian no longer appears.


----------



## Fishshoot

Get in touch with your guide buddies and local shops, they will have first dibs on discounted meridians!!


----------



## k-roc

You're going to want the Sector. I cast some prototypes in May, a guide in the Keys had the 8 and the 11. 
You'll be casting further and with more accuracy, especially in windy conditions.


----------



## brokeoff

k-roc said:


> You're going to want the Sector. I cast some prototypes in May, a guide in the Keys had the 8 and the 11.
> You'll be casting further and with more accuracy, especially in windy conditions.


But isn't the best part of the Meridian the feel and accuracy in close?


----------



## k-roc

Very true, have a look at this write up from Telluride Anglers:
https://tellurideangler.com/casting-pond/articles/scott-sector-fly-rods-model-by-model-review/


----------



## jsnipes

called my fly shop, they said no rods until sometime in september will be actually available.


----------



## brokeoff

k-roc said:


> Very true, have a look at this write up from Telluride Anglers:
> https://tellurideangler.com/casting-pond/articles/scott-sector-fly-rods-model-by-model-review/


Sounds like a great rod but I think Telluride Angler might be taking it a bit far. A rod that can't throw tailing loop?


----------



## k-roc

I like them too but yeah they LOVE Scott rods.


----------



## brokeoff

k-roc said:


> I like them too but yeah they LOVE Scott rods.


On a side note, I bought a GS 885-4 based on their reviews. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Fishshoot

A guy could have a hell of a quiver of “not good enough to make anymore” rods between meridian and nrx being discontinued.


----------



## TX_Brad

Fishshoot said:


> A guy could have a hell of a quiver of “not good enough to make anymore” rods between meridian and nrx being discontinued.


I’m hoping that’s me if I can find the price right


----------



## Net 30

The "official" Meridian discount of 40% is slated for October 1. Couple of shops are already discounting what they have in inventory.

I think the Meridian at $519 is a much smarter buy than the Sector at $985 IMO.


----------



## saspeck

Net 30 said:


> The "official" Meridian discount of 40% is slated for October 1. Couple of shops are already discounting what they have in inventory.
> 
> I think the Meridian at $519 is a much smarter buy than the Sector at $985 IMO.


Do you know of any shops currently selling them at 40% off?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Net 30 said:


> The "official" Meridian discount of 40% is slated for October 1. Couple of shops are already discounting what they have in inventory.
> 
> I think the Meridian at $519 is a much smarter buy than the Sector at $985 IMO.


Thanks for the tip. I'll keep an eye out and probably pick up a 6wt then.


----------



## R-Factor

I've checked with 2 internet retailers (one a shop in state) and was offered 20 and 25% off, but only one had the size I'm looking for. More calls to make...


----------



## T Bone

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll keep an eye out and probably pick up a 6wt then.


How is the Meridian 6wt?


----------



## MTByrd

T Bone said:


> How is the Meridian 6wt?


I love mine. It’s my go-to rod for winter time fishing here in Charleston.


----------



## tx8er

T Bone said:


> How is the Meridian 6wt?


And the 10?


----------



## Tarpon tickler

tx8er said:


> And the 10?


The 4 piece 10wt is awesome, I found a wulff line that made mine sing. 

Has anyone had the 10/11/12 wts side by side? I want to grab a bigger one and wondering if the 11 is much different than the 10?


----------



## jsnipes

i have the 10 and 12 meridian, love them both. don't have an 11 but would guess it's pretty sweet. my 10 has caught a lot of (different) fish. probably my favorite rod, could cast it in my sleep.


----------



## Tarpon tickler

Thanks, I’m in love with my 10 at the moment too. I threw it a lot this week and like it more every time. I found and ordered a 12, go big or go home I guess..


----------



## MTByrd

Tarpon tickler said:


> Thanks, I’m in love with my 10 at the moment too. I threw it a lot this week and like it more every time. I found and ordered a 12, go big or go home I guess..


I also bought a 12wt on discount today. Between that and the NRX I bought a couple days ago my wallet is a whole lot lighter...


----------



## Tarpon tickler

If I happen to stumble on an 8wt or come across the right site on the wrong day I’ll be right there with you.


----------



## Flyfish40

Weighing in on the topic, I’ve been fishing gloomis rods for a while now and love them but the sector honestly just feels all around better more versatile rod. I walked into my local fly shop and casted the Sector, wish that never happened because now I have to have one. Feels so light and responsive in hand, incredible feel. This rod is amazing at short cast and can pickup line and shoot line for longer cast. I do believe the guides are the best, you feel no friction and line slides right out. Favorite rod I’ve ever casted and I’ve casted them all. 

Tight lines


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Not sure about the blanks but the stripping guides are CeRecoils, they won awards at the 2016 iCast. REC did plenty of research and testing before releasing to the publc, that is why them took a few years to make it to the market. The ring has a groove inside and they won’t pop out. I will be building rods with them one of these days when I get my table set back up and use up my standard Recoil guides. I doubt I’ll build using only these guides but for the first two or three they’ll be tits.


----------



## TX_Brad

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not sure about the blanks but the stripping guides are CeRecoils, they won awards at the 2016 iCast. REC did plenty of research and testing before releasing to the publc, that is why them took a few years to make it to the market. The ring has a groove inside and they won’t pop out. I will be building rods with them one of these days when I get my table set back up and use up my standard Recoil guides. I doubt I’ll build using only these guides but for the first two or three they’ll be tits.


Agreed. I’ve got my wishlist for the next one. Now if I could just find those taped/unsanded blanks for a fly rod.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TX_Brad said:


> Agreed. I’ve got my wishlist for the next one. Now if I could just find those taped/unsanded blanks for a fly rod.


Northfork Composites


----------



## jmrodandgun

Smackdaddy53 said:


> the stripping guides are CeRecoils, they won awards at the 2016 iCast. REC did plenty of research and testing before releasing to the publc, that is why them took a few years to make it to the market


Titanium double foot guides with ZrO2 inserts have been around for decades. It's nothing new. You can buy them for a couple dollars.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jmrodandgun said:


> Titanium double foot guides with ZrO2 inserts have been around for decades. It's nothing new. You can buy them for a couple dollars.


Recoils are titanium nickel alloy which is flexible, not solid titanium which do not flex and snap back into shape. I am aware of titanium framed guides, I’ve been around a while too. I’ve been using both for a while now.


----------



## LifeOnFly




----------



## Seba

Hello. Wich lines work better in Asquith and Sector in 9 and 10 weight? Casting some crabs for permit....


----------



## Stevie

Seba said:


> Hello. Wich lines work better in Asquith and Sector in 9 and 10 weight? Casting some crabs for permit....


For me, the Asquith 9 weight cast best with Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide and Rio Permit both in 9 weights. Haven’t tried the Sector.


----------



## Seba

Stevie said:


> For me, the Asquith 9 weight cast best with Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide and Rio Permit both in 9 weights. Haven’t tried the Sector.


Thank you!!!


----------



## jsnipes

been fishing SA amplitude smooth grand slam on all my asquith's and it's $$$$$


----------



## Seba

jsnipes said:


> been fishing SA amplitude smooth grand slam on all my asquith's and it's $$$$$


Thank you!! I did it in my Meridians and it s a great line...


----------



## Pmn000

Stevie said:


> For me, the Asquith 9 weight cast best with Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide and Rio Permit both in 9 weights. Haven’t tried the Sector.


The Loomis Southeast rep has SA Grand Slam on the demo rods. I use an airflo Bonefish Redfish taper on the 9, and a Rio Flats Pro Tarpon on the 10.


----------



## Seba

Pmn000 said:


> The Loomis Southeast rep has SA Grand Slam on the demo rods. I use an airflo Bonefish Redfish taper on the 9, and a Rio Flats Pro Tarpon on the 10.


Thank you!! i replaced my airflo bonefish/tarpon #9 and #10 weight for tropical punch lines in Meridianas....i still use airflo bonefish in 8 weight


----------



## Backwater

brokeoff said:


> Sounds like a great rod but I think Telluride Angler might be taking it a bit far. A rod that can't throw tailing loop?
> 
> View attachment 87058


A rod doesn't throw tailing loops, people do!


----------



## Flyfish40

LifeOnFly said:


>





LifeOnFly said:


>


What line do you favor for the sector?


----------



## Seba

Backwater said:


> A rod doesn't throw tailing loops, people do!


Hahahaha....right


----------



## Seba

Flyfish40 said:


> What line do you favor for the sector?


Good question! I like to know too....


----------



## Seba

Sector won IFTD 2019 saltwater fly rod award


----------



## Seba

Sorry....and Best of show


----------



## brokeoff

I like the SA Bonefish in 8 and 9 as well as the Direct Core Bonefish in 8 and 9. I’m on a spending freeze but when that clears up I’ll try the Cortland Bonefish in 8 and 9 which seem like the taper of the Rio with the gr wt of the SA.

I like the Airflo Striper Ridge for an intermediate. This is the best line for stripers up here and I bought the rods specifically to throw this line. I found a lot of rods to be a bit fast for the Striper Ridge.

So, basically a true to wt or half heavy line with medium to long head length.


----------



## Seba

brokeoff said:


> I like the SA Bonefish in 8 and 9 as well as the Direct Core Bonefish in 8 and 9. I’m on a spending freeze but when that clears up I’ll try the Cortland Bonefish in 8 and 9 which seem like the taper of the Rio with the gr wt of the SA.
> 
> I like the Airflo Striper Ridge for an intermediate. This is the best line for stripers up here and I bought the rods specifically to throw this line. I found a lot of rods to be a bit fast for the Striper Ridge.
> 
> So, basically a true to wt or half heavy line with medium to long head length.


Wich is the heaviest bonefish líne, SA or Rio?


----------



## brokeoff

Seba said:


> Wich is the heaviest bonefish líne, SA or Rio?


The Rio DC Bonefish is supposed to be 218 gr for an 8 wt but I get the feeling it’s just like the regular Rio Bonefish at 225 gr. The SA bonefish is 210 for an 8 wt.

Rio also makes the Bonefish Quickshooter which I have never used. I looks like it’s over a full line heavy.

I would think matching the line also can be influenced by species, conditions, boat/wade, etc.

Lastly, on the Scott website they have line suggestions.


----------



## Shadowcast

Scott is a prize sponsor for RedFly this year. They donated a 40% off coupon....so someone could get a Sector on the "cheap."


----------



## Tailer

Threw the Sector last week at the show and was generally impressed. It's stiffer through the mid-section than the Meridian. Probably a better wind rod than the Meridian, but I'm not sure it'll have the great close-in feel on the water that you get with the Meridian. I really like the CeRecoil stripping guides. Scott really knows how to put together a saltwater fly rod, I wish some of the other manufacturers would take note.


----------



## Stevie

Tailer said:


> Threw the Sector last week at the show and was generally impressed. It's stiffer through the mid-section than the Meridian. Probably a better wind rod than the Meridian, but I'm not sure it'll have the great close-in feel on the water that you get with the Meridian. I really like the CeRecoil stripping guides. Scott really knows how to put together a saltwater fly rod, I wish some of the other manufacturers would take note.


Did you try the 8’4” models? Do they still have nice feel? Are they an improvement on the Meridian? Can’t imagine that’s so. The new 8’4” six weight might be fun.


----------



## Gorma

I had a chance to cast 4 piece 890/4 and 884/4. Two completely different rods and they have nothing on common except the name/color..
890 as other 4 PIECE 9'0 rods are nicer than Meridian in MY OPINION. More stable, less tippy.. Powerful, more even flex. Mind you I was never a huge fun of 9' - 4piece Meridians (they reminded me B2x Winsotn for some reason.., I found Meridians bit boring and to easy (SORRY!!!!) 

Sector 884/4 is different, fun , very springy little stick. (I never cast Meridian 884 and such)

My bread and butter are 9footers 4 piece. I am not familiar with Scott M and S two piece rods- Supposedly still completely different form 2 piece rods. I do not know.

As much as I like Scott in general, and do not want to like Loomis, I have to say that Asquith still beat any Scott in my hands big time (own or casted 7 to 12; I did not try Asquith below 7 as I do not want to pay ridiculous price for trout stick - afraid I may like it!


----------



## LowHydrogen

brokeoff said:


> On a side note, I bought a GS 885-4 based on their reviews. Couldn't be happier.


Can't speak to their review, but...
I have that same rod, it is without a doubt one of the greatest rods ever made for what it's designed for, just perfection.


----------



## Tailer

Stevie said:


> Did you try the 8’4” models? Do they still have nice feel? Are they an improvement on the Meridian? Can’t imagine that’s so. The new 8’4” six weight might be fun.


I threw the 8410 and 846 Sectors, didn't throw the 848. The 8410 Sector is a little more powerful with slightly faster recovery and a faster tip than the 8410 Meridian. I'd pick the Meridian for sight fishing every time, but the Sector would probably make an even better windy day permit rod (hard to tell on a casting pond, but my gut says the Sector is probably a touch more accurate at distance and it definitely carries a #10 line better than the Meridian, though I can't recall what kind of taper they had on the demo reel). The 846 Sector is very fun, incredibly light weight. Probably be a great redfish rod or light bonefish rod. The Sectors are nice and I love the CeRecoils, but I won't be trading out my 848 and 8410 Meridians any time soon.


----------



## Stevie

Tailer said:


> I threw the 8410 and 846 Sectors, didn't throw the 848. The 8410 Sector is a little more powerful with slightly faster recovery and a faster tip than the 8410 Meridian. I'd pick the Meridian for sight fishing every time, but the Sector would probably make an even better windy day permit rod (hard to tell on a casting pond, but my gut says the Sector is probably a touch more accurate at distance and it definitely carries a #10 line better than the Meridian, though I can't recall what kind of taper they had on the demo reel). The 846 Sector is very fun, incredibly light weight. Probably be a great redfish rod or light bonefish rod. The Sectors are nice and I love the CeRecoils, but I won't be trading out my 848 and 8410 Meridians any time soon.


@Tailer - I got one of the last 848 Meridian’s. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Seba

brokeoff said:


> I like the SA Bonefish in 8 and 9 as well as the Direct Core Bonefish in 8 and 9. I’m on a spending freeze but when that clears up I’ll try the Cortland Bonefish in 8 and 9 which seem like the taper of the Rio with the gr wt of the SA.
> 
> I like the Airflo Striper Ridge for an intermediate. This is the best line for stripers up here and I bought the rods specifically to throw this line. I found a lot of rods to be a bit fast for the Striper Ridge.
> 
> So, basically a true to wt or half heavy line with medium to long head length.


Do you think you can cast heavy crabs with bonefish lines?


----------



## brokeoff

The easy answer is yes.

I’m reading between the lines of this question and trying to figure out why there would be an issue with a crab on a bonefish line.

From your perspective, what would the issues be?


----------



## Seba

brokeoff said:


> The easy answer is yes.
> 
> I’m reading between the lines of this question and trying to figure out why there would be an issue with a crab on a bonefish line.
> 
> From your perspective, what would the issues be?


Crabs for permit (for example in Mexico) are very heavy flies. Maybe large dumbbells eyes in sl12 #1/0 or 2 size.
Bonefish lines are designed for delicate presentation of small to medium flies.
Probably bonefish give you more time to present the flie than the Permit.
A good permit line allows quick cast of heavy flies in windy conditions at differents distances.....
Lots of bone lines can not throw heavy crabs/shrimps with easy....
You have to go up in lines (9 or 10) to cast a crab with a bone or similar taper line....and maybe it is not the most confortable line to use on windy days....
That s why tapers like grand slam and tropical punch or cortland guide be so popular


----------



## brokeoff

Seba said:


> Crabs for permit (for example in Mexico) are very heavy flies. Maybe large dumbbells eyes in sl12 #1/0 or 2 size.
> Bonefish lines are designed for delicate presentation of small to medium flies.
> Probably bonefish give you more time to present the flie than the Permit.
> A good permit line allows quick cast of heavy flies in windy conditions at differents distances.....
> Lots of bone lines can not throw heavy crabs/shrimps with easy....
> You have to go up in lines (9 or 10) to cast a crab with a bone or similar taper line....and maybe it is not the most confortable line to use on windy days....
> That s why tapers like grand slam and tropical punch or cortland guide be so popular


I just typed up a response for about 20 minutes then deleted the whole thing. 

Your understanding of bonefish and permit flies, lines and conditions is fundamentally different than mine so I’ll just say this.

Everyone gets to use the gear they like. In 9 wt I have SA Bonefish, Rio Bonefish, Permit, Grand Slam, Punch, BTT, and Striper Ridge. The lines I like for throwing heavy crabs and clousers in a range of distances and conditions are the two bonefish lines and the ridge.


----------



## Seba

brokeoff said:


> I just typed up a response for about 20 minutes then deleted the whole thing.
> 
> Your understanding of bonefish and permit flies, lines and conditions is fundamentally different than mine so I’ll just say this.
> 
> Everyone gets to use the gear they like. In 9 wt I have SA Bonefish, Rio Bonefish, Permit, Grand Slam, Punch, BTT, and Striper Ridge. The lines I like for throwing heavy crabs and clousers in a range of distances and conditions are the two bonefish lines and the ridge.


Thank you for take time to share With me your knowledge.
I used all those lines (+ some cortland lines) except the bonefish lines and the striper.
I will try the bonefish taper in my #9 weight Asquith. Wich one you prefer ? Río or SA?
Agree!! You have to feel happy and confidence with the gear you use.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## brokeoff

Seba said:


> Thank you for take time to share With me your knowledge.
> I used all those lines (+ some cortland lines) except the bonefish lines and the striper.
> I will try the bonefish taper in my #9 weight Asquith. Wich one you prefer ? Río or SA?
> Agree!! You have to feel happy and confidence with the gear you use.
> Thank you!!!!


When I had the Asquith 8 and 9 I liked the Rio Bonefish. The SA Bonefish was too light, the Rio Permit was too heavy. The Rio Bonefish split the difference.

When I look for a line, 9 wt for example, I try to find a fairly even taper in 240, 260, and 280 gr. Then I see what feels best and start experimenting with tapers. SA/Rio/Cortland Bonefish, Grand Slam/Punch, SA Saltwater, BTT/Rio Permit. This is why I haven’t got rid of lines even if I think I’ve moved on from them. So I can test new rods.

For me the Asquith was faster than the Sector and I liked the extra weight of the Rio.


----------



## Seba

Thank you!! I will try the Rio direct core bonefish.
I am going from meridians to Asquith (my back up rod till now) and sectors.
Let’s see wich is better for my style.
I loved meridians...but sometimes I asked for a little more power, specially in windy days....Maybe Asquith or Sectoe can give this extra power...
Best!!


----------



## Charles Hadley

So when someone actually buys one and spends some time with it please let us know ,they look nice and are probably awsome,but would like to hear about them from the bow of a skiff,in the wind casting at fish.looking to buy new 8 wt.thanks


----------



## brokeoff

Sorry, should have made the full disclosure. I have blind casted both the 8 and 9 but only sight casted the 9...at fish...in the water...in wind.


----------



## Tailer

Stevie said:


> @Tailer - I got one of the last 848 Meridian’s. Thanks for the heads up.


Glad you were able to find one. Let me know when you find a line you like on the #8. I’ve only tried the Cortland clear in #8 and feel like it might like either a slightly lighter line or shorter rear taper.


----------



## k-roc

I'd love to hear what lines guys are throwing on the Sector. I didn't mind the Tropical Punch on the 9 wt. but it felt way too heavy on the 10 wt.


----------



## Flyfish40

k-roc said:


> I'd love to hear what lines guys are throwing on the Sector. I didn't mind the Tropical Punch on the 9 wt. but it felt way too heavy on the 10 wt.


I have the sector in an 8wt and have thrown both the Rio flats pro and the SA grand slam line, I prefer the SA grand slam. The SA is a slicker line and with the guides on the sector the line shoots extremely easy and effortlessly. SA is a touch longer taper at 40ft vs 38ft and is a little lighter line at 235 grain vs I believe 240 grain on the Rio flats pro. So lands a touch softer, but SA has a more aggressive front head for close shots and I believe handles better in the wind. 

Tight lines


----------



## k-roc

Thanks, I didn't have issues finding lines i liked on the 8, I also used grand slams and flats pro stealthtip and they both worked pretty good,
The 10 is the one I'm most interested in figuring out, found it to really not like the Punch!


----------



## Seba

The rods are in the way to my home. I used tropical punch in my 10 meridian......do you feel that the line can not load the rod or why ?


k-roc said:


> Thanks, I didn't have issues finding lines i liked on the 8, I also used grand slams and flats pro stealthtip and they both worked pretty good,
> The 10 is the one I'm most interested in figuring out, found it to really not like the Punch!


----------



## k-roc

I liked the Punch on my 10 Meridian too, the Sector has a softer tip, the Punch is too heavy imo for it. It worked fine up close, but for long casts it felt way over lined.


----------



## Seba

k-roc said:


> I liked the Punch on my 10 Meridian too, the Sector has a softer tip, the Punch is too heavy imo for it. It worked fine up close, but for long casts it felt way over lined.


Ok, maybe back to airflo súper dry tarpon


----------



## Seba

God review and talk about lines in each model....
Rio tarpon direct core is the recommended line for 10 weight sector....maybe same weight but a different taper....https://tellurideangler.com/casting-pond/articles/scott-sector-fly-rods-model-by-model-review/
https://tellurideangler.com/casting-pond/articles/scott-sector-fly-rods-model-by-model-review/
https://tellurideangler.com/casting-pond/articles/scott-sector-fly-rods-model-by-model-review/


----------



## k-roc

Yeah I saw that review. I loved the super dry tarpon on my Meridian 10! Let me know if you get to try it out.


----------



## Jim A

Those sector reviews ... just great


----------



## ifsteve

Jim Amato said:


> Those sector reviews ... just great


Yes but take them with a grain of salt. Dealers have a vested interest in making rods sound like the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Jim A

Good point. I have an s4s. I’ve tried to a better rod. I actually like the orvis recon..but I always come back to the s4s. After you reach a Certain level of performance,,it becomes so subjective


----------



## flyfishmatt

I went to the fly shop yesterday with the intent of buying a seven or eight weight for the flats. After casting everything in the shop, I ended up walking out with a Scott Sector in 6 weight. I never thought I would ever own a six weight for salt water but this is why I wanted to post these thoughts.

The Scott Sector 6 weight is not your typical 6 weight. It is a purpose built salt water rod. It is noting like a freshwater 6 weight. I was stunned when I starting casting it. I took it out yesterday on the flats and I was able to get 70-80 foot casts with a Rio Coastal Quick Shooter in 6 weight. I did not feel hampered by distance at all. In fact, my casts where just as long as my son's cast with his 9 weight.

In actuality, I would describe the rod as a six weight that keeps most of the benefits of lower overall weight and more subtle presentations while performing like a seven weight. I think the Scott Sector 6 weight really likes a line weight closer to 170-175 grains, which fits right at the bottom of the seven weight range. The first 30 feet of the Rio line I am using is right around 175 grains (210 grains for the full head of approximately 36 feet). The advantage is you get pretty much seven weight performance with a more delicate presentation and a rod that feels a little lighter in the hand. Whoever said it, this rod is definitely a unicorn. 

Don't let the six weight designation throw you off. If you are looking for a flats rod you owe it to yourself to give it a cast. You never know you just might find yourself doing the unthinkable; buying a six weight salt water rod.


----------



## brokeoff

flyfishmatt said:


> I went to the fly shop yesterday with the intent of buying a seven or eight weight for the flats. After casting everything in the shop, I ended up walking out with a Scott Sector in 6 weight. I never thought I would ever own a six weight for salt water but this is why I wanted to post these thoughts.
> 
> The Scott Sector 6 weight is not your typical 6 weight. It is a purpose built salt water rod. It is noting like a freshwater 6 weight. I was stunned when I starting casting it. I took it out yesterday on the flats and I was able to get 70-80 foot casts with a Rio Coastal Quick Shooter in 6 weight. I did not feel hampered by distance at all. In fact, my casts where just as long as my son's cast with his 9 weight.
> 
> In actuality, I would describe the rod as a six weight that keeps most of the benefits of lower overall weight and more subtle presentations while performing like a seven weight. I think the Scott Sector 6 weight really likes a line weight closer to 170-175 grains, which fits right at the bottom of the seven weight range. The first 30 feet of the Rio line I am using is right around 175 grains (210 grains for the full head of approximately 36 feet). The advantage is you get pretty much seven weight performance with a more delicate presentation and a rod that feels a little lighter in the hand. Whoever said it, this rod is definitely a unicorn.
> 
> Don't let the six weight designation throw you off. If you are looking for a flats rod you owe it to yourself to give it a cast. You never know you just might find yourself doing the unthinkable; buying a six weight salt water rod.


Where are you fishing that line?


----------



## flyfishmatt

brokeoff said:


> Where are you fishing that line?


In New England. We have some great sight fishing for cruising stripers. Some can exceed 40." Now most of what we see are 20-28" which is still lots of fun on a 6-7 weight. 

I plan on heading south this winter (probably Bahamas), COVID permitting, to do some bone fishing. Likely use a Rio Bone Fish or the Sci Angler Bone Fish line if I can find one around 175 grains. Orvis makes a nice floater with 40' head but it may be more of a cold water line. Having a 6 weight should help a little on spooky fish. With all the foot traffic these days most of the fish are pretty line sensitive.


----------



## brokeoff

Interesting. I fish the same area. Also just picked up the Sector 6.


----------



## flyfishmatt

brokeoff said:


> Interesting. I fish the same area. Also just picked up the Sector 6.


Joppa Flats in Newburyport is great. Can be busy. There are also some flats over in Maine and in the Portsmouth backwaters. Chatham is awesome if you have a step ladder (just kidding but you will see them there). Of course the islands have some great flats (used to be killer bluefish there) just dicey getting there and back. 

The fish are getting a little picky right now unless they are crashing porgies. Lots of follows. That is one reason I bought the 6 weight is remembering how many fish I spooked with a nine weight Airflo ridge or a 300 grain Rio striper line. I have a nine weight Meridian I keep handy.


----------



## brokeoff

flyfishmatt said:


> Joppa Flats in Newburyport is great. Can be busy. There are also some flats over in Maine and in the Portsmouth backwaters. Chatham is awesome if you have a step ladder (just kidding but you will see them there). Of course the islands have some great flats (used to be killer bluefish there) just dicey getting there and back.
> 
> The fish are getting a little picky right now unless they are crashing porgies. Lots of follows. That is one reason I bought the 6 weight is remembering how many fish I spooked with a nine weight Airflo ridge or a 300 grain Rio striper line. I have a nine weight Meridian I keep handy.


Could be something else that's spooking them. I'm finding them not all that spooky with regard to laying down line. They usually spook when they are too close and I start my cast but that has nothing to do with line wt. I would think that if you are getting follow and not eats it might be the retrieve or the fly.

Sent you a PM so I don’t get too off topic.


----------



## flyfishmatt

The Faulkner fly is with ostrich and craft fur. Lots of action! I have had better luck with a fly based roughly on the work of Alan Colo. It is my own pattern of silver side with a strong lateral line. Pretty sparse with some white ostrich, tan, white and olive buck tail but the key is holographic flash on the lateral line. The fly often doesn’t last longer than an few fish because of the lateral line gets messed up much like furling ribbon on a Xmas present. But it is deadly when they are feeding on them. Watch for the terns. The terns generally can’t manage to feed on anything larger than blood worms, small bait fish and silver sides. If they are feeding it most often means silver sides. 

The blood worm hatch on the Mousam River can be killer. I once caught a small tuna 40-60 lbs at the mouth although it broke off after I got it within 10 feet. I was fishing a pougie fly (back then called a grocery fly) because they were feeding on the blood worms at the mouth of the river. Little did I know it was juvenile tuna and not all stripers were there for the pougies. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## BPancamo

flyfishmatt said:


> I went to the fly shop yesterday with the intent of buying a seven or eight weight for the flats. After casting everything in the shop, I ended up walking out with a Scott Sector in 6 weight. I never thought I would ever own a six weight for salt water but this is why I wanted to post these thoughts.
> 
> The Scott Sector 6 weight is not your typical 6 weight. It is a purpose built salt water rod. It is noting like a freshwater 6 weight. I was stunned when I starting casting it. I took it out yesterday on the flats and I was able to get 70-80 foot casts with a Rio Coastal Quick Shooter in 6 weight. I did not feel hampered by distance at all. In fact, my casts where just as long as my son's cast with his 9 weight.
> 
> In actuality, I would describe the rod as a six weight that keeps most of the benefits of lower overall weight and more subtle presentations while performing like a seven weight. I think the Scott Sector 6 weight really likes a line weight closer to 170-175 grains, which fits right at the bottom of the seven weight range. The first 30 feet of the Rio line I am using is right around 175 grains (210 grains for the full head of approximately 36 feet). The advantage is you get pretty much seven weight performance with a more delicate presentation and a rod that feels a little lighter in the hand. Whoever said it, this rod is definitely a unicorn.
> 
> Don't let the six weight designation throw you off. If you are looking for a flats rod you owe it to yourself to give it a cast. You never know you just might find yourself doing the unthinkable; buying a six weight salt water rod.





flyfishmatt said:


> I went to the fly shop yesterday with the intent of buying a seven or eight weight for the flats. After casting everything in the shop, I ended up walking out with a Scott Sector in 6 weight. I never thought I would ever own a six weight for salt water but this is why I wanted to post these thoughts.
> 
> The Scott Sector 6 weight is not your typical 6 weight. It is a purpose built salt water rod. It is noting like a freshwater 6 weight. I was stunned when I starting casting it. I took it out yesterday on the flats and I was able to get 70-80 foot casts with a Rio Coastal Quick Shooter in 6 weight. I did not feel hampered by distance at all. In fact, my casts where just as long as my son's cast with his 9 weight.
> 
> In actuality, I would describe the rod as a six weight that keeps most of the benefits of lower overall weight and more subtle presentations while performing like a seven weight. I think the Scott Sector 6 weight really likes a line weight closer to 170-175 grains, which fits right at the bottom of the seven weight range. The first 30 feet of the Rio line I am using is right around 175 grains (210 grains for the full head of approximately 36 feet). The advantage is you get pretty much seven weight performance with a more delicate presentation and a rod that feels a little lighter in the hand. Whoever said it, this rod is definitely a unicorn.
> 
> Don't let the six weight designation throw you off. If you are looking for a flats rod you owe it to yourself to give it a cast. You never know you just might find yourself doing the unthinkable; buying a six weight salt water rod.


I too picked up the Sector 6 wt and absolutely love it. You’re spot on about this not being a garden variety 6 wt...seems to lean towards the 7 wt category on fish fighting ability, casting response, etc. The only 6 wt that I previously used in the salt was the old Sage TCX, and, to me, the Sector is superior without doubt.


----------



## brokeoff

I'm throwing the Cortland Bonefish and it seems to work.


----------



## Flyfish40

Have a 8wt Sector.... boy I’d love a 6wt !


----------



## BPancamo

brokeoff said:


> I'm throwing the Cortland Bonefish and it seems to work.


I lined my 6 with the SA grand slam amplitude. Working well so far.


----------



## brokeoff

Has anyone thrown both the 9 and the 10? My daily driver is the 9 and I'm thinking about picking up the 10. I'm wondering how the action changes if any.


----------

